
How many people does it take to ship software? - manojlds
http://thecodist.com/article/how-many-people-does-it-take-to-ship-software
======
wsc981
Jonathan Blow (indie game dev of Braid and The Witness fame) also talks a bit
about this subject in this video:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k56wra39lwA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k56wra39lwA)

He wonders why a companies like Facebook or Twitter need so many people to
ship software and brings up some of his ideas on the matter.

